# 

## Stallan

01.02.07      .               ,     -3.     ,    ,           ,      .      ,          ,            .          , ,  
       .
   !

----------


## slash1980

30  1993 . N 104
"   -       "


4.3.    -:
** ;

----------


## Stallan

,    ?    ?
    .
     z-.          z-   ?       ?
         .         .        .
, ,    ?

----------


## slash1980

,

----------

Z .   .  ,      ,           .

----------


## Iren

.    :

             (     30.08.1993 N104)      25  1998 N132 "                   - "           (         (Z-)):
	         ,    ,         ()   .           N- ( N1,  MS Excel). 
      N-      .  ,  ()             (         ). ,    ,          ,     -   N-4 ( N2,  MS Excel),   15          .
  -   N-4,           ()   -  ,    -   .       -       .     ,         - ,    ()  .     ()                .               - ,    ,     .
     ,  . 4.3  ,   ,          . ..      -     -         ,   -     ( ),     .    ,        ,      ,      .


          (              (Z-)),    :
	    N18  04.10.1993 (   26.02.1996) "        "; 
	      10.07.1996 N1-794/32-5 "      ,       " 
   .5 .18     N2300-1  07.02.1992 "   " (   30.12.2001)          ,       ,          (   -    ).
               , ,      ,   (  ,  ).          -    N-2 ( N3,  RTF),     , ,         ,  .     -       18  1998 N88 "          ,    ".

----------


## Stallan

!  !

----------


## .

(  . )?

----------

2    ,       z-,      ,          . ,  ?

----------


## Aleks65

-3    .

----------

,       :     , ,       ,       , Z .     ,   ?

----------


## Aleks65

?

----------


## Nia

-    .        ,               .    -   -   ,       ?

----------

> ,       :     , ,       ,       , Z .     ,   ?


    .  ...         4     .  ?

----------


## Aleks65

> .  ...         4     .  ?


 ,   ?
  ,  ?

----------


## _2

> ,       :     , ,       ,       , Z .     ,   ?



      -.    10     .  ,     ,     . 
     ( ).       ,    .           !!!           .  , ,   .
       )))      ,       ,     .
   )))

----------


## -

,    . .      ,  ",     ",          !
.      5 .     ,                    :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## -

.     .    (   .     .        .      10 000         10 000)

----------

10 000         -   -3

----------


## Andyko



----------

! , ,    ....     10 ,  Z-,      ...    !  !

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## -

,     . Z- .               .  ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

?

----------


## Nika10

! ,     .
  .   1460.  14600.     z-.   .        . ,        .
1.     (-3) (    )  21  (    )?
2.      (14600-00)     ?
3.        ,      ?       ?  ,             18   21 .

----------


## ZZZhanna

-3     ( - ),      (.. ).

----------


## Nika10

.    .    .        14600 (      15  -),    1460,     .        21 ,      .        14600-1460=13140.,     21 ,        ?
   .   ,        ?

----------


## Storn

> ,        ?


  ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nika10

: "   ,  :..." ..   ,  ,  ""   ... -     ... ,  .  :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 14600 (      15  -),    1460,     .        21 ,      .        14600-1460=13140.,     21 ,        ?


 .        / ,  /      .

----------


## Sveta glavbuh

.   -,     ,     ?

----------


## Aleks65

> .   -,     ,     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

.   ,           :Big Grin:

----------


## Sveta glavbuh

(,): 1)   2)   .   .

----------

,      ,      .        .     -3???     ,     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,  ,   .

----------


## nata_fed_

,  Z-.    ,  .      -.  15  .         (  50 ),  ,  ?           ?     , ,   :Wow:

----------


## ZZZhanna

-3     ?       .          .

----------


## Dassha

,        ,     Z ,               .        ,       ,  .          .      ,            ,   Z .           ,    .      .          ,    ,     ,        .       ,       ,    ,     :  Z ,     ,   .     ?        ?  .

----------


## Andyko

, ..     
  ,     ,

----------


## Dassha

,       .

----------


## Andyko

;
  ,    ?

----------


## Dassha

:  13:00      1 100    ..           4 400,  3 300,        4 400,     5 500,       5 500         .     1 100 ,  ,    ,      5 500,     .       . :  ?          ?      ?

----------


## Andyko

?
    ?

----------


## Dassha

,      .      29 200,    20 900,     3 300   .

----------


## Dassha

..    24 200,    20 900.

----------


## Andyko

,    ;
    ?
   ?
       :

----------


## Dassha

,        . 
       24 200,     20 900,   3 300 .         ,     .     (  ):       ,,     ,      .

----------


## Andyko

..        ?

----------


## Dassha

, ,

----------


## Andyko

? 
     ,

----------


## Dassha

:       ,        ,       .

----------


## Andyko

,  ,         ;
   ,     :Wink:

----------


## Dassha

!    ,    .       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

-       ,     :




> *1 100*





> 4 400,  3 300,        4 400,     5 500,       5 500         .     *1 100* ,





> *   3 300*   .


      1100,    4400 . - ,   5500,     1100         .
    -  ,    .

----------


## Dassha

:       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Astrid_Rl

!    :        100 000 .      .   -,     .      Z-.    ?     ,  ,   ,       .       .   ,          .    .

----------


## Andyko

> .


     ?    ?

----------

!
     ....
   ,        .   2011     ,  Z-  .    ,                 ,   .   ,  .  ,    .   ....      ?!

----------


## ZZZhanna

> !
>        Z-  ...   .


,   ,     ?   z-    ,     . 
   -3     .

----------


## Na28ta

...   ,  ,    -Astrid_Rl...       100.    100, ..  100100.    ,   .  ,  z-  .   ,    3    .   ?         ?       ?  ? .

----------


## ZZZhanna

-3    .    ,        ,     .  , ,   .
  ,      ?      ?    ?  100 .?  ,      100100 .?         ,          .

----------


## Na28ta

*ZZZhanna*,     , ..  -: , ,   .., .. 100..     -    , ...       -  (  ),     ,  z-  ...  ...      ?     -  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

. 
,               :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Na28ta

*ZZZhanna*,      ?...   ,      ,    .   ?

,  ,  ,     ?     z-       ( z-   ):  - , - .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> *ZZZhanna*,      ?...   ,      ,    .   ?


 :Wow:    .   ,       .





> ,  ,  ,     ?     z-       ( z-   ):  - , - .


,    ,     ,          :Big Grin:  ,  .

----------


## Na28ta

> ,       .


-  . ,     ,    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -  . ,     ,    .


,     . ,    ,      ?

----------


## Na28ta

*ZZZhanna*,    .   , ,       100..  ,  ,         ,   ,  ,     .       ,      :Embarrassment:

----------


## nastya_82

02.04.12    99 000,     9 900.           99 000.  03.04.12    ,     .      89 100. ,      ,   ????????     ???

----------


## Aleks65

> 02.04.12    99 000,     9 900.           99 000.  03.04.12    ,     .      89 100. ,      ,   ????????     ???


       02.06.2012         .

----------


## 1715

,  
     30   ,        , .        . 
      (   ),           (    ).

----------


## Storn

()    ?

----------


## 1715

.   .

         ,      Z-   ,    .

         ?
              Z-?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,    -     .      ,           z- -    -3,     ,        .  (   !).       -     ,      ,  , +     .

----------


## 1715

ZZZhanna, ,   .

----------


## Svetyshka

> ,    -     .      ,           z- -    -3,     ,        .  (   !).       -     ,      ,  , +     .


     ,       ?        ?     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

- ,         .

----------


## Andyko

> ?

----------

, .  ,     ,  ...  6  ,         .  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,         .

----------

> ,    -     .      ,           z- -    -3,     ,        .  (   !).


   ,     ,     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,     .
    ,   ,        .




> 


   , ?

----------


## 1977

> ,


   ,  ,  -  !   !

----------

6%.   ,   -    (  ..     ) -   2011 .        (    ,    ) (      ,     ).Z-  ,   .   :     10.06,     ,  ,  10,06   12000,  1200.      -             1 (     Z-)        .        20 Z- (   -  ,   2-3 ),       (   ),   .      ,  ,  .   
   ,   .      .      ,    ,   . 
  -     ,      ?

----------


## Aleks65

> -     ,      ?


   .

----------


## 1977

> ?


.     . , ,   ,                  (     ),  ,  ...       !      10800 (   12000  1200)     !!!

----------


## 1977

> .


?  :Wow:  ?  :Smilie:

----------

.  - 2    ? Aleks65  ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

,    :Smilie:

----------

.   ,   120      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,    ,     , , . :Frown:

----------


## Aleks65

> - 2    ?


       Z-   -3    ?

----------


## 1977

> Z-   -3    ?


,           .

----------


## Aleks65

> ,           .


       ?    -  -3      ?

----------


## 1977

*Aleks65*,    ,  , , ,   . 



> ?


  (  ) . 



> -  -3


-3     ,    !      .

----------


## Aleks65

> (  )


        ,     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

*Aleks65*,   ,               2 ,           ,   3 .       .        .

----------


## 1977

> ,     .


,     ,     :Wink:      ,      ,     .    ,    ,        ...

----------


## Aleks65

> Aleks65,


, ,   . ,     #96,     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 2

----------


## Aleks65

> 


        .

----------

-3 ,  ,  .   ,            .    .   -      , .

----------


## gihon

! 
   6% -    6000 .          6000 -  12000 .      6000     .        5 ,               .    Z     12000 ,      . 
  ,          ,   .
   ?
   6000 : -3 (      ),    : , , -1 (), -2 (), -3 ( ), -4 ( ), -6, -7, -   6000 . 
  ,       ,    ,        -3,      -3,     "".
*:* 
   ,   ?    - ,         ?      ,        Z-,      ?        ,   Z-  ?

----------

.   6000 +6000 =12000,     6000,       18000,    6000.    12000 , ..       (6 000)  ,    ,    6 000   .  ?

----------


## gihon

,   23.30    .       ,       Z-  , -       6000    Z- (   ).      6000 ,   -3,    ,   ,      .
,    ,      ,          ,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 12000 , ..       (6 000)  ,    ,    6 000   .


.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


    z-   .

----------


## gihon

> z-   .


  ,    Z- ?     ,    ,   .   (  )   ,   -3?

----------


## 1977

> Z- ?


   (   ).

----------


## ZZZhanna

z-   , ..       ,    .
 ,   - ,        .

----------


## Chernova_Anastasiya

*!
  !
 ,         10 000,             .            10 000.      ,   .   -          -  - 1,  - 10 000,     .        - 0.    ,          ,       (   -3).   ,    ,   : "      ."        ,        ,    ()         ,      .      ? *

----------


## ZZZhanna

,   -3     .   z-,   .

----------


## Chernova_Anastasiya

> ,   -3     .   z-,   .


        z-  !

----------


## ZZZhanna

,  ,     .

----------


## Olga

,          ,       . ,      .. , ,     ?          ?  ( ) - .             .        .       ?   ,   .  ,         .

----------


## ZZZhanna

?    ?

----------


## Olga



----------


## ZZZhanna

,    ,      ,       .      ,   - . ,  ...     -3 ,  ,       ,   . , ,   .  ,    , ,   ,    .

----------


## Olga

"    "

----------


## kaktus1962

!,   .    3400.  -4  800   200. 4  800    , ,    200 .  ,-     3000,        400 .    200 .  ,  . - 200 ,   . ,  .   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,         .  ,    ,  200   ,     ,     ...  ,  ...

----------


## kaktus1962

*ZZZhanna*,     . - . ,  ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

,  ,   -3,           .

----------


## vaida

,, ,   :     , -     ,   -    . Z- .        Z-.  3    .     ,   ?

----------


## Aleks65

-3  ,     .      z-,  -     -3.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -    ....  3    .


 , ,  ,   , ?

----------


## vaida

,     .   /        .   - .

----------

!    ,           ))
1.      101 000.,    60 000.  ,        ,       60 000 ,     ,         ??

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 60 000


      .

----------


## Aleks65

> !    ,           ))
> 1.      101 000.,    60 000.  ,        ,       60 000 ,     ,         ??


   -3.         .

----------

,     , ..      ,  ?    ?..

----------


## Aleks65

> ,     , ..      ,  ?    ?..


      , ,   -  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?..


,          ,      .     .

----------

!

----------


## vaida

.    .          .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,  ? , ?

----------


## Aleks65

> .    .          .


      -3.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 :   /  ?  ..    ,        .

----------


## vaida

,  ,     ,       ,          .

----------


## vaida

,       .

----------


## Aleks65

> ,       .


 #139      ,     .     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

+   .

----------


## vaida

,         ,       .  ,  ,      .

----------


## vaida

..  -  , ?

----------


## Aleks65

> ,         ,       .  ,  ,      .


  .

----------


## vaida



----------


## irina_lip

.      Z-.
Z-       (      ).
  ?  ?
   - :  Z-     ?

----------


## Aleks65

> .      Z-.
> Z-       (      ).
>   ?  ?
>    - :  Z-     ?


     .      , .15.

----------

!
    .    100000  ( ,   ).  .  ?

----------


## Storn

?

----------

. (

----------


## Storn

,  :Big Grin:

----------

,   .   -3 ,   .     15 .       ?     ..

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


?

----------

, .        2000.    1500, 500 ,   Z 2000  .   . -3  ?

----------


## Aleks65

> -3  ?

----------

?

----------


## Aleks65

> ?

----------


## sea2211

.    (  -, 15%),  ( ).          ,  200  200200.    ,   ,   ().     - :200200  , 200000   (   ).    ,     .          , ,    , z-  ,   .     ?    -        200 000     . ,  ?

----------


## sea2211



----------

.
,    200000,   200200.
, ,   .    .

----------


## sea2211

> .
> ,    200000,   200200.
> , ,   .    .


  .       -    ?

----------


## irizz

, , .     .       ,    ,      1 ,   .    ,   .   :         .   ?      ?

----------


## Aleks65

> ?      ?


 ,    ,  -3    .    ,   .

----------


## irizz

,       2013 ?    2012 (    )      ?

----------


## Aleks65

*irizz*, , ,  .        ,   -3     .

----------


## irizz

Aleks65,

----------


## -MIXIOS

!
    15 %
      444.00    444.00  .   888.00.  444.00   .   -4   13   888.00. Z- .    .     .        444.00    ( -3,   ).       -4   .         ?
    .

----------


## Andyko

> 






> ?


 



> -4


+888 -888




>

----------


## -MIXIOS

-3.    5   444.00.
         ,   Z-.   Z- 12088 (10 ); 11200  ( 11); 888    ( 13).   .

----------


## Andyko

__

----------

*      Z-?*

     Z-, ,     ,      ,        5    ,        .        ,  ,  -. 

** 

             ,    .            . 


           ,         15  -.           ,     ,     .                . 

        ,     () - : 
1.    -3           (        ),      .    -3      . 
2.    -   .  
3.   ,    .  
     ,          ,    !   ,        ,     ,  ,  ,     ,           ,       ,               .             ,    ,    ,    ! 
    :        .      ..       21  2008  :      388 562 .;     405 203 .  ,     : 405 203 . - 388 562 . = 16 641 .           2500 .,    .       .             (  -3).          : 16 641  .  2500 . = 14 141 . 
     ,       Z-      ,     .     . ,         ,     ,     11   -. 


*  ,            -  ,       ?*

             .             ,      ,                  .      ?         ,          ,     .            -3,    ,     . 


* ,      ,    ?*

         - -4,        ,       ? 
    ,   -       ,       .        ,                  .      /         ()   ()       -4. 
     ,             ,           /. 
*  ,        ?*

           ,    ,              ,        ,     . 


            ,      .  ,           .                 . ,  ,      -.     -3           (        )  .                 .

----------

() 

 ,      ? 
   .     -   (    ,    ,  )  .     :     ?                   ,      .      -.      ,   ,        ,   ,                  ? 
   ,    : 1.   -3          (       ). 2.        (           ) 3.    -        (    ). 4.   -   17    -3,     . 5.     ! 
               Z-       .     ,         , ,   ,   . 


 ,      ?

  ,   -  . ,         ,    .     ?       :    -3          (       )          -       ,        ,     . ,   ,                ,      .   -   17    -3,     . 
,          ,      ,            . ,  .   ,     ,         ,   .    : , ,     ,              ,   .  ,      , ,  ,   ,  .      ,  ,   . 
           - ,           - .   ,          .          . 
 ,       ?





 ,         -  (     )?

   ,  ,  ,   ,           ,      ?  ,       Z- ,         . 
 ,      ,         Z-,   -3          (       )      ,     . 
       ,     (  ,    /)       (  ,    ).                . 
   2-      ( . 1 . 4.5      )        ,  ,   .   ,  ,    . 15.1             ,    ( )    .          40  50 . .,      ( )  4  5 . . 
       , ,       ,  .      ,     .        -3             (     ,                ,    ).      - -4     ,   .  -6  -7. 
          . ,   ,        ,       (   )          .       . 
        , ,   ,  .             ,      .

----------


## Aleks65

> Z-       .


     ""     ,        .

----------


## Aleks65

> ,  ,  ,   ,           ,      ?  ,       Z- ,         . 
>  ,      ,         Z-,   -3          (       )      ,     . 
>        ,     (  ,    /)       (  ,    ).                . 
>    2-      ( . 1 . 4.5      )        ,  ,   .   ,  ,    . 15.1             ,    ( )    .          40  50 . .,      ( )  4  5 . .


 .
  54    ""  ""   .       .
               .      ,    (  )      .

----------

> ""     ,        .


   -  ( )  Z-          (    -    =     ).    -         .   ""    (            ).  ""     (  -      )     .
    -3           .    -     . 
*Aleks65*    -    -   .        .             - .       ,           .

----------

-  . ,   -, -     . 
  -  .  
        ,           -   . " " -      ,  -  -  ,  .     ,   -   - ?  ,    .  ,  -    . 
          -3,        ,        -    ,        - .         ,     .

----------

.  :   3947, 39471  .  , -3,      ,      .         35   .           35  .   ?     .         .

----------


## Andyko

,    ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> , -3,      ,      .


     ( )      ?      ?

----------

.                Z-.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


..  , ,       ,    .




> 35  .


       ?    - ? 



> 35   .


,    .
    ,       ?

----------

?     .    ,    .     ?      ?              .    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 -  ? 
     ?

----------


## Andyko

> ,    .     ?


,

----------

.     . -      , -3,            ,    -     ?

----------

> .  :   3947, 39471  .  , -3,      ,      .         35   .           35  .   ?     .         .


    -     .  -  " "?       ?     ,          ( ),  (  - ,        ?). 
        , ..      ,    ,  .  -  ?          ?   ,      ,      ?     ,   ? .  ? 
        ,    .    22/2010

----------


## Andyko

,     ?

----------

.  .       .              35 .     .        . ,   ,         .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


 ... :Frown: 

, ,   -  -     ?

----------


## Andyko

> 


   ?

----------

- ,   .   ,     .
  :     ,  ,    .  10  .   ,   .   -!     1 000, - 10 000.     10 000 ,   1 000,      9000 ,   .   -   20 000,   11000.   ?     1 000,    .   10 000   -3,    ,  , ,   ,      ,    .              .       . ,  ,   ,            11 000,    20 000,    Z-  20 000, ..      . 
         ,   ,          20 000  Z-,  11 000,      ,      -    -,    -3,     .      ,      . 
          ,     "1 , 9   ,  ,    ",    .   ?

----------

! 17.05.13  , 18.05.13        . ,    .  ,   ,       (     ).  ?  ? ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


    ?   - ?
       18.05.13




> ?


 ,     2

----------

> ?   - ?
>        18.05.13
> 
> 
>  ,     2



  .    ,    3  .     ,  ,  - (     ,  ,  .)         .      .   17 , 17.05.  z   17    ,  1 -    .. ...    -3  ""?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,  ,  -


. 17.05    " "   ,        ?     -3,   "",    .

----------

> . 17.05    " "   ,        ?     -3,   "",    .


    ..    18   18      .   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


   , ..  , ,    ,     17.05  18.08,      17.05. -   ,   -   -3    17.05.  18.05

----------

> , ..  , ,    ,     17.05  18.08,      17.05. -   ,   -   -3    17.05.  18.05


-  (((   -3   17 ?  -    18 ?     ..  (   )-  -3        ?    ...     , ..z- ,     ..  !

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -    18 ?


  ,   ,    .




> , .


 , ,  ,  ...      ?    -3  .

----------

> ,   ,    .
> 
> 
>  , ,  ,  ...      ?    -3  .


    18.10.13  90 .    ( 3130  3220),z  .    24.10(     ).    . -3..          ?         -?

----------


## Andyko

""?

----------

> ""?


- .. 3130  3220

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

> - .. 3130  3220


    ,        ""     -3 ,     ,    90 .       ,      90  ,   ,  .     :   ,      .                 .         -3 (90 ). 
    ,     , ,   ,     .  ,             (   )       ,     .

----------

,    2  .   ,  z-    .  . , ,    -3,     .   ?
 ,!

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


 -3,    z-. 




> .


 -        /   2 .
, , ,   ,     ,    2 ,   .     .

----------

> -3,    z-. 
> 
> 
>  -        /   2 .
> , , ,   ,     ,    2 ,   .     .


.  ,    .

----------


## 101010

. 5     ,   .       ( ).     (..     ).     .      10,000   . !

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 10,000   .


 5          ?  :Wow:  ,  ,  ?

         -3,        .
   ,  -3    ,    .
  , ,  ?
     - 2 .

----------


## alians1441

.      .  .       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

-3,      ,    -   " " -   ,    -   " ",          .

----------

,     .   z-   .     .          ?  .

----------


## Na28ta

,    ( ,   ),        .  .

----------


## Aleks65

?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


         .        ,   ,   .




> 


 .

----------


## -

!   !
        ,  .  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

-3,   .
   ,         .

----------


## -

?

----------


## ZZZhanna

-,     , ..         (     ),  -,      ,      ,    .

----------

> ?


    ,    ?          -3.     "     /   ".       ,       ?          ,      .           .      .           /  .

----------

,     .
, 20   , 60  .
      20   .
    , 80 .
 ,        20 ?   ,     .     ?
  ?
      20 .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 20 ?


      ?
, ,     (  )?
-       ?
   ,   ,       ,      .




> ?


,   ,      .

----------


## 45

> ZZZhanna  
>       ?
> , ,     (  )?
> -       ?
>    ,   ,       ,      .


,   ,      .
     20, 60  .

    ,   ,  
    ,  , ,       
   ,   .    .

 ,        20 ?      ,    .     .  ?

----------


## .

> ,        20 ?


.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


   ,     ,      .
         ?

----------

20  ,  60       ,         .
      ,    20  ,       .      ,  80  " " (    ?    ),    ,   ?         60 .,        20 ..     ,    ,    80 .? 
       ?  ?   -    ?  ?

----------


## 3017

!    . 6          2200,        1100.
  .       .  ,  ,  ,        1100.         . ,    ,   .      -3  ,    .   . 
     ?  1100,      ,    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    ,   .


   ,   .




> ?


  -3,       .




> .


      ,     ?

----------

> !    . 6          2200,        1100.
>   .       .  ,  ,  ,        1100.         . ,    ,   .      -3  ,    .   . 
>      ?  1100,      ,    ?


     ,       3300 (2200+2200 - 1100).  -   ,   ?   2       4400,     1100      .       -3   _[censored]_
        ,    , ..   ,   .      -3.          ,    .

----------


## C

,      . 
 .   5,    .   10.           5.   ,         ,  ,  ,       5,     .. 
 .     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


..   ?

----------


## C

10,     ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 10,     ,


   ?   ?

----------


## C

)    ,     ..

----------


## ZZZhanna

,       -3,    .     -  .   ,      - .      .
..     , =>    ,   -  .

----------


## C

,      ..    ..      10,    z- ,      ..    ?   ,    5..  z- ,   1   ..   ?)

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ..


,   (  )  ,   ...




> 10,    z- ,      ..    ?


 -    -   .            .




> ,    5..


          .
   ,  5 .  ,  5 . - . 



> ?


 ...    . 
   -3, ,     ...

----------


## C

,    ,  5    5 ,       .   z-     10, -  1.
  ,       5   5 ,        ..   ,    ,  6   ?  z-  ,    ,       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .   z-


    . 



> 


    .




> ?


 "".      ,   .        ,       -  ,  ( ) ,  - .

----------

> ,    ,  5    5 ,       .   z-     10, -  1.
>   ,       5   5 ,        ..   ,    ,  6   ?  z-  ,    ,       ?


     10 000         ..   ,      (   )            10000    .   -: http://www.kassa77.ru/pages/a-02-11-10.html

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 10 000         ..


  ,      ...

----------


## Latimetrija

?          ?         ,    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


    ? 



> ?


    .       .       ,      .




> 


  ,  ,  ,  .
       ,     .    -   ,   .

----------


## Latimetrija

> ? 
> 
>     .       .       ,      .
> 
> 
>   ,    .
>        ,     .    -   ,   .


! ,    ,  !

----------


## C

> .


       ?   ,   z-  ?

----------


## C

*ZZZhanna*, ! ,    ,     .

----------

15%.   118.   ,           (   ).

,        -   ?
 .

----------


## ZZZhanna

-3,     ,        .   (  )     . 




> 


   ,      ,       .

----------


## 17

! 
   ,    .    82893,20.    82893.00. z- .    .  ,         0,20   . ,    ?   ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 0,20


 -  ,     ? 




> ,


20  -   ,  .    .

----------


## 17

> -  ,     ?


,     ,     .
,    ??

----------


## titova-tlt

, ..    .   20 -  -  .    .   (   )-  ( )  "" -       ,   (  Z-)  X- ,   Z-)))

----------

! ,    .      ,      . z  ,   ? .

----------


## C

,   ,   .   -3, -6      ,      -.

----------

